# CONTAR.SI CON DOS CONDICIONES



## Renzo G (May 27, 2002)

Que tal Juan Pablo,

Es la misma lista de la pregunta anterior solo que ahora quiero contar las calificaciones por cliente para hacer un histograma.
Quiero hacer un cuadro como el que sigue,

"Cliente"

CALIFICACION	FREC.
Optimo	         12
Bueno	          8
Regular	          4
Malo	          0

Quisisera una formula que cuente las veces que el "cliente" nos ha calificado Optimo, las veces Bueno, etc, etc.
Entonces cada vez que cambie el nombre del cliente en la celda A1 me cambie toda la tabla. 

Mil Gracias,

Saludos

Renzo


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 27, 2002)

Renzo, en el ejemplo anterior no veo las calificaciones que usted muestra en la Tabla.  Es la misma tabla pero con otras convenciones ?


----------



## Renzo G (May 28, 2002)

Tienes razon Juan Pablo, entonces te explicare mejor.

Tengo la siguiente lista
Columna A: todos los clientes
Columna B: Todos los calificativos (van de 1 hasta 4)

Lo que quiero hacer es otra tabla para que yo al momento de ingresar el nombre de determinado cliente me aparezca cuantas veces califico con 4, cuantas veces con 3, cuantas veces con 2 y cuants veces con 1.
Una vez que haga eso podre hacer un histograma.

Gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 28, 2002)

Teniendo la lista de clientes y calificaciones en las columnas A y B, hice lo siguiente.

En E1 pongo el nombre del cliente, "A".
En D2:D5 puse los valores 1, 2, 3 y 4.

En E2:E5 puse esta fórmula:

=SUMAPRODUCTO(($A$2:$A$14=$E$1)*($B$2:$B$14=D2))


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 28, 2002)

Este método sólo lo utilizaría cuando sean poquitos datos, porque si no se hace muy lento.  Me parece mejor solución una Tabla Dinámica.


----------

